# shingling a hip roof



## otto (Jun 23, 2009)

What would be the best method for laying the the courses for a rectangle house with a hip roof.
 1.starting from the hip at at the eave?
 2. starting from the center at the eave?

I've also read that  when you are shingling a hip roof that you should continue each couse all the way around the house before doing the next.

  I'd like to know why and why you shouldn't finish one side at a time.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## otto (Jul 1, 2009)

It doesn't matter.I finished the roof. thanks anyways.:banana:


----------

